# Warum?? fängt man an der maas besser zander wie am sch..... rhein???????



## Istanblues (21. September 2008)

warum fängt man besser an der maas besser zander wie am rhein??


----------



## fantazia (21. September 2008)

*AW: Warum?? fängt man an der maas besser zander wie am sch..... rhein???????*

Komische Frage.
Vllt weil der Bestand besser ist?
Oder weil man die Maas besser befischen kann.


----------



## Nimos (21. September 2008)

*AW: Warum?? fängt man an der maas besser zander wie am sch..... rhein???????*

ja ich glaube auch liegt daran wie sie befischt wird und es hängt auch vom bestand ab |wavey:


----------



## marca (21. September 2008)

*AW: Warum?? fängt man an der maas besser zander wie am sch..... rhein???????*

Wer sagt denn,dass das wirklich so ist??
Ich habe dieses Jahr weder im Rhein noch in der Maas auch nur einen einzigen Zander gefangen!
Wo ist es denn nun besser/schlechter?


----------



## Hucho hucho (21. September 2008)

*AW: Warum?? fängt man an der maas besser zander wie am sch..... rhein???????*

Hallo,

als Anfang der 90er das Gummifischangeln so richtig populär wurde, war der Zander(und Hecht)bestand am Rhein(Niederrhein) ausgezeichnet. Selbst Anfänger konnten hier mit fetter Beute rechnen. Leider war es an der Tagesordnung das manche Angler die Zander säckeweise (in blauen Müllsäcken) abtransportierten. Auch die Twisterlehrgänge eines pfiffigen Händlers brachten immer mehr Angler an den Rhein. Innerhalb weniger Jahre wurde alles tot geknüppelt. Es war durchaus normal 20 Zander an einem Tag zu fangen. In Holland würde es ähnlich aussehen, wenn nicht so viele Fische zurückgesetzt würden.

Gruß


----------



## Istanblues (21. September 2008)

*AW: Warum?? fängt man an der maas besser zander wie am sch..... rhein???????*

ich war dieses jahr circa 20 mal am rhein auf zander und nichts, nur einen fetten rapfen von 65cm das war es auch, ich war gester für 2 stunden an der maas promt fing ich schon einen 70ger. das macht schon einen traurig wenn man am heimischen gewässer kaum was fängt. und das man fürs zander angeln zum nachbern fahrn muss, damit man mehr erfolg hat!


----------



## swift (21. September 2008)

*AW: Warum?? fängt man an der maas besser zander wie am sch..... rhein???????*

Gibt es am Rhein eigentlich irgendwelche Besatzmaßnahmen oder warum wird der Rheinschein (NRW) schon wieder teurer? (30€- >34€ ->38€) #d

Konnte am Rhein bei DU auch noch keinen Zander verbuchen.


----------



## Komplize (21. September 2008)

*AW: Warum?? fängt man an der maas besser zander wie am sch..... rhein???????*

Komisch nicht nur am Rhein fängt man keine Zander in der Ems bei Lahten fängt mann auch keine !!!!!!!!!! Das einzige was hakt ist der AAl und das nicht schlecht!!


----------



## Zanderjäger2 (21. September 2008)

*AW: Warum?? fängt man an der maas besser zander wie am sch..... rhein???????*

ich kann nur sagen in der mass wird es auch immer weniger!! Ich fische schon 20 jahre in der mass und Baggerlöscher und in den letzten jahren ist es stark zurück gegangen. Beispiel vor 5 jahren habe ich in einer sommer 150 zander am Hacken gehabt und dieses jahr höstens 60! Also ich kann nur sagen es wird immer schlechter!


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (21. September 2008)

*AW: Warum?? fängt man an der maas besser zander wie am sch..... rhein???????*



Zanderjäger2 schrieb:


> ich kann nur sagen in der mass wird es auch immer weniger!! Ich fische schon 20 jahre in der mass und Baggerlöscher und in den letzten jahren ist es stark zurück gegangen. Beispiel vor 5 jahren habe ich in einer sommer 150 zander am Hacken gehabt und dieses jahr höstens 60! Also ich kann nur sagen es wird immer schlechter!


 
Angelst du vom Ufer oder vom Boot?


----------



## Zanderjäger2 (22. September 2008)

*AW: Warum?? fängt man an der maas besser zander wie am sch..... rhein???????*



Haifisch_Nico schrieb:


> Angelst du vom Ufer oder vom Boot?


 beides.vom boot und vom ufer.


----------



## Maok (22. September 2008)

*AW: Warum?? fängt man an der maas besser zander wie am sch..... rhein???????*



Zanderjäger2 schrieb:


> ich kann nur sagen in der mass wird es auch immer weniger!! Ich fische schon 20 jahre in der mass und Baggerlöscher und in den letzten jahren ist es stark zurück gegangen. Beispiel vor 5 jahren habe ich in einer sommer 150 zander am Hacken gehabt und dieses jahr höstens 60! Also ich kann nur sagen es wird immer schlechter!



150 Zander am Hacken... Mann, Mann, Mann... Da wird das laufen aber schwierig! |bigeyes 

Sorry für OT. Konnte nich anders. Is einfach nen Klassiker. 

Grüße

Maok


----------



## zanderzone (22. September 2008)

*AW: Warum?? fängt man an der maas besser zander wie am sch..... rhein???????*

Das ist doch ganz einfach!!!

Die Holländer releasen und wir nehmen alles mit!!

Ist doch kein wundert.. Müsst Ihr Euch an eure eigene Nase fassen!

Wartet noch mal 20 Jahre! Dann wars das...


----------



## Zanderjäger2 (22. September 2008)

*AW: Warum?? fängt man an der maas besser zander wie am sch..... rhein???????*



Maok schrieb:


> 150 Zander am Hacken... Mann, Mann, Mann... Da wird das laufen aber schwierig! |bigeyes
> 
> Sorry für OT. Konnte nich anders. Is einfach nen Klassiker.
> 
> ...


 ja,da wird es schwierig!|supergri
aber man merkt halt jahr für jahr das es weniger zander werden.aber dafür beissen die hechte dieses jahr super!!


----------



## lsski (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Warum?? fängt man an der maas besser zander wie am sch..... rhein???????*

Den ein oder anderen Holländer (Zander)  verspeißt man ja doch ..........welche größe nehmt ihr den mit und was lasst ihr wider laufen?
Über 75 wird gegessen und über 85 cm nur Fotos -das ist mein Konzept.
Das wär auch die Antwort auf die Themen Frage.

LG Jeff


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Warum?? fängt man an der maas besser zander wie am sch..... rhein???????*

@ Zanderzone Du hast vollkommen Recht. Ich bin fast jedes Wochenene in Roermond. Ich fange auch Zander aber mal mehr mal weniger ich release fast jeden Fisch, außer wenn ich weis heute will ich nochmal ein Zander machen. Die Angler vom Campingplatz bei uns fangen 4 und nehmen alle mit, weil sie sie wieder verkaufen. Ich finde es sind ..........., weil nur 2 pro Tag erlaubt sind. Und wenn ich mir die Holländer mit ihren geilen Lund-Booten angucke geht auch alles wieder zurück.

@ Isski wenn ich mal einen mitnehme was selten ist, dann so zwischen 57-65, denn die sind meiner Meinung nach am besten. So einen von 90+ würde ich aus dem Grund nicht mitnehmen weil er gute Gene hat. 




Ich sage nur CATCH & RELEASE !!!


----------



## schrauber78 (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Warum?? fängt man an der maas besser zander wie am sch..... rhein???????*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> @ Zanderzone Du hast vollkommen Recht. Ich bin fast jedes Wochenene in Roermond. Ich fange auch Zander aber mal mehr mal weniger ich release fast jeden Fisch, außer wenn ich weis heute will ich nochmal ein Zander machen. Die Angler vom Campingplatz bei uns fangen 4 und nehmen alle mit, weil sie sie wieder verkaufen. Ich finde es sind ..........., weil nur 2 pro Tag erlaubt sind. Und wenn ich mir die Holländer mit ihren geilen Lund-Booten angucke geht auch alles wieder zurück.
> 
> @ Isski wenn ich mal einen mitnehme was selten ist, dann so zwischen 57-65, denn die sind meiner Meinung nach am besten. So einen von 90+ würde ich aus dem Grund nicht mitnehmen weil er gute Gähne hat.


Soll das heißen, dass Ü-90 Zander müde sind oder einfach nur gut gähnen kann?

Wenn du GENE meinen solltest, dann muss ich dir deinen Glauben leider nehmen.
Gute Gene haben kaum etwas mit der Genstruktur zu tun. 
Du kannst hierbei einen Großzander, -hecht oder was auch immer nicht einfach auf eine Zunchtkuh oder was weiß ich ummünzen.
eine Kuh zum Beispiel ist nach etwa 3 bis4 Jahren völlig ausgewachsen und ein Zander wächst nach 10 Jahren immer noch.
Also wenn du es auf die Gene schiebst, dann liegst du meines Erachtens falsch. ein ü-90er hatte m.e. einfach nur Glück und war eventuell etwas stärker als andere.


----------



## ZanderKalle (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Warum?? fängt man an der maas besser zander wie am sch..... rhein???????*

Dieses Jahr ist es echt noch bescheiden am Rhein aber das kommt noch..... Der Rhein ist ja viel Größer und die Zander haben viel mehr Platz da muss man sie erstmal finden was im Sommer lange dauern kann weil die großen Zander meisten im Hauptstrom unterwegs sind um sich die Ukels rein zu hauen und an die besten angelstellen kommt man nur mit Boot hin..... wenn du die Ukels mit der Stippe am Rand fängst dann geht es los!!!

Es wird zwar weniger aber nicht so dramatisch wie das hier dargestellt wird....und ich meine das die Krabben daran auch ein Großen anteil haben!!!!

Und natürlich liegt es auch daran das die Holländer fast nur c+r betreiben!!!


----------



## Jockel13883 (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Warum?? fängt man an der maas besser zander wie am sch..... rhein???????*

Ich denke es hat auch damit etwas zu tun, dass die Angelmethoden in den letzten Jahren einfach effizienter geworden sind. Früher wurde mit Köderfisch an der grundangel gefischt und wenn man ein bis zwei Zander in einer Nacht fing, war man zufrieden. Heute werden mit Gummiködern viele Kilometer Fluss abgefischt und wenn pro Tag nicht mindestens 5 Zander hängen wars schon wieder *******. Ich bin der meinung die Grundhaltung zum Angeln hat sich geändert. Diente das Angeln früher dem Nahrungserwerb, so fassen es viele heute nur noch als Sport auf. Allerdings ist in meinen Augen der Sport kein ausreichender Grund, um einem Fisch oder einem anderen Tier leid anzutun. Wenn ich den Fisch nicht verwerten möchte, dann angle ich eben nicht. Ist auch viel bestandsschonender als C&R, da kein Fisch verangelt wird. Was viele C&Rler übersehen, ist dass bis ca. 10% der zurückgesetzten Fische eingehen, sei es an Verletzungen oder dem nicht stattgefundenen Druckausgleich, oder auch Sekundärschäden wie Pilzbefall auf Grund von Schleimhautverletzungen. Wenn ich dann sehe, dass sich jemand als der große Moralapostel aufspielt, weil er alle Fische zurücksetzt, dann fehlt mir ein bisschen das Verständnis.
Entscheidend ist beim Rhein auch, dass gerade in NRW extrem viele Großstädte am Fluss liegen und dementsprechend ein hoher Befischungsdruck herrscht. Nicht das ein Fisch entnommen wird spielt die Rolle, sondern wie viele Angler an einer Strecke einen Fisch entnehmen. Deshalb wäre ich auch für eine zahlenmäßige Beschränkung der Jahreskarten für den Rhein.


----------



## BSZocher (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Warum?? fängt man an der maas besser zander wie am sch..... rhein???????*



Jockel13883 schrieb:


> .... Deshalb wäre ich auch für eine zahlenmäßige Beschränkung der Jahreskarten für den Rhein.



..und der Rhein mutiert zum unbezahlbaren Angelgewässer wie in dem ein oder anderen Nachbarland.
Wie willst du denn die Scheine verteilen?
In NRW ist so wie so schon Wasser wenig genug für die vielen Leute


----------



## Dart (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Warum?? fängt man an der maas besser zander wie am sch..... rhein???????*



Jockel13883 schrieb:


> Was viele C&Rler übersehen, ist dass bis ca. 10% der zurückgesetzten Fische eingehen.....


....falls ich mich nicht irre, verbleiben 90% kerngesund im Wasser...im Gegensatz zu 100%tigem Totalverlust.|bigeyes


----------



## powermike1977 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Warum?? fängt man an der maas besser zander wie am sch..... rhein???????*

ej, jetzt jagt uns doch nicht die ganzen kochtoppangeler an die maas...in der DONAU faengt man viel viel besser zander. mindestens jeder wurf 3!!!


----------



## Jens0883 (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Warum?? fängt man an der maas besser zander wie am sch..... rhein???????*



powermike1977 schrieb:


> ej, jetzt jagt uns doch nicht die ganzen kochtoppangeler an die maas...in der DONAU faengt man viel viel besser zander. mindestens jeder wurf 3!!!


Wir (50 Leute) angeln auch seit 20 Jahren erfolglos auf Zander in der Maas...
Es lohnt nicht! Denn die Donau ist so wunderschön!#6


----------

